# Alternate name for Skeeter Pee



## QuiQuog

What do you call it when you don't want "pee" in the name?

I've seen a few optional names for the stuff. What's yours?


----------



## bkisel

Haven't made it yet but wouldn't myself call it SP. If I wanted to stay cute with the name I'd probably go with Bug Juice.

BTW, I label and call my DB... Lemon Berry Wine.


----------



## wineforfun

I like pee in the name.............gives it character.


----------



## BernardSmith

yeah...I agree it does give it character. But it's a bad character.


----------



## QuiQuog

I was thinking of calling it Lemon Cider, but cider makes me think of a hot holiday beverage. I saw Twisted Lemon in another thread and I liked that. A variation could be Lemony Twist.


----------



## sunlandwines

I'm going with Lemon Country Wine. My first 6 gallons is degassing and clearing currently.


----------



## olusteebus

I call if yeller fly as yellow flies come out in the spring when it is good to have it on hand and we have plenty where I live in Florida.


----------



## Bergmann

A rose by any other name would smell as sweet!


----------



## Runningwolf

How about liquid gold!


----------



## Bergmann

Runningwolf said:


> How about liquid gold!



OOOOOH no, That name is reserved for my only best Meads!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

I guess golden showers is out of line also.


----------



## Bergmann

You have a sick and twisted mine runningwolf I LIKE IT!


----------



## NorCal

We called ours _*Vino Limone*_.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

The missus is a teacher so we called ours Teacher's Ade.


----------



## Nitro

I call it Lemon Hooch


----------



## Enologo

NorCal said:


> We called ours _*Vino Limone*_.



Me too. I thought I was the only one.


----------



## QuiQuog

I was thinking of Spring Chicken, then testing my photoshop skillz by making a baby chick hatching out of an egg shaped lemon. It evokes a fun feeling while implying a young wine that should be enjoyed on a sunny day.


----------



## reefman

How about Yellow Snow!
Still makes you think of Pee.....


----------



## QuiQuog

I don't want to think of pee.


----------



## wineforfun

Ummmm, going to have to go with this one as my favorite.


----------



## Elmer

*!*



QuiQuog said:


> What do you call it when you don't want "pee" in the name?
> 
> I've seen a few optional names for the stuff. What's yours?



I have run into people who are reluctant to drink "pee" and therefore call it simply, "lemon wine"

But it is yours, you made it
call it anything you want!


----------



## QuiQuog

Elmer said:


> But it is yours, you made it
> 
> call it anything you want!




Yep, I will.


----------



## wineforfun

Come on, how can you not love these. Some classic labels I searched out. Have to give Lon his due.


----------



## QuiQuog

Elmer said:


> But it is yours, you made it
> 
> call it anything you want!




Yep, I will.


----------



## QuiQuog

wineforfun said:


> Come on, how can you not love these. Some classic labels I searched out. Have to give Lon his due.




I do like them, for what they are. I'm just not going to call it Skeeter Pee. I do like Teachers Ade, it's a clever play on words. I suppose I'll really need to taste it to name it. I don't want to call it wine if it's more like a lemonade. Maybe I'll just go with Hard Lemon. Really though, I'm just wondering what you guys are calling yours.


----------



## oregondabbler

Informally, I call it skeeter pee. For my Mother In Law, I don't want to break out the good stuff because she wouldn't appreciate it -- she likes Harvey's Bristol Cream and I don't keep that stuff on hand. She wouldn't drink anything called "pee" so I call Lon's creation "House Wine" or "Lemon House Wine". I back sweeten it just a little and she likes it just fine. 

My MIL is easier to be around when she's had a couple. But then again, I've had a couple by then too.


----------



## kyironrider

What is wrong with honoring the original maker of a original recipe with the name he chose. So if you don't like the name come up with your own recipe for a wine and then you can make up your name. GET OVER IT.....


----------



## topkeg

Ky... Dude relax. Sounds like you need to crack open a bottle yourself


----------



## QuiQuog

kyironrider said:


> What is wrong with honoring the original maker of a original recipe with the name he chose. So if you don't like the name come up with your own recipe for a wine and then you can make up your name. GET OVER IT.....



I just don't like the word pee in something I'm drinking, a lot of other people don't either. It doesn't really matter because it's just a name, but I don't want to call it that. If it bothers you that I want to name it something else you might as well get over it, because it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Bergmann

What is in a name? Do you all not eat pea soup, what about sweet peas and butter, how about Pee Can Pie? Or peanuts! That's a double whammy Pee And Nuts. If you make it by Lon's recipe and call it something else, Is that not plagiarism? What about assprin? Oh my we may have opened up a whole new can of worms! And Toe foo how does one know there is no toe jam in it? I'm just going to join a monastery.. a clean sterile one. And eat nothing but mush. drink mountain spring water, By way of Coors of course.


----------



## QuiQuog

I think you're stretching it. None of those things you mention mean urine, which is my only issue with the name. It's just not the image I want to put in people's heads when they're drinking something I made. Plagiarism? I don't think so.


----------



## ou8amaus

I personally have nothing against skeeter pee... but I have heard it so often on this forum that it has become synonymous with the quick to make and quick to drink refreshing lemonade that we all know and love. But when I serve it to guests who are not wine makers and they are seeing it for the first time I do refer to it as Lemon wine, or Hard Lemonade. Love the Teachers'ade, might use that if it is alright!


----------



## Bergmann

QuiQuog said:


> I think you're stretching it. None of those things you mention mean urine, which is my only issue with the name. It's just not the image I want to put in people's heads when they're drinking something I made. Plagiarism? I don't think so.



Really, Seriously? How bout Skeeter Lathyrus then.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

ou8amaus said:


> I personally have nothing against skeeter pee... but I have heard it so often on this forum that it has become synonymous with the quick to make and quick to drink refreshing lemonade that we all know and love. But when I serve it to guests who are not wine makers and they are seeing it for the first time I do refer to it as Lemon wine, or Hard Lemonade. Love the Teachers'ade, might use that if it is alright!




By all means go ahead and use it. Happy to help. Pm me if you want the file. I think I've got it as jpg and png


----------



## Bergmann

derekjames100 said:


> I agree with Qui that it would great if it could be called something different.
> 
> It's called pee based on what is looks like which leads to a distasteful association so I would agree with Qui that searching for an alternative name is justified. "Pee" and "Pea" are different. If it was green and shaped like the vegetable and referred to as pea I don't think he'd have the same question. It's the association of the drink to urine, not the phonetic sound so I'm lost on the logic of the argument.



Of course you are! was there an argument?

OH, Do you spell it when you say it? Like some kind of foghorn leghorn!
What kind of wine is this.? It's sheeter pee! That's P E E I say, I say son skeeter PEE!

Now, With that I am formally requesting you to leave me out of any of your posts. Do not quote me, do not answer any of my posts and do not reference me in any way shape or form. Is that Clear Derek?


----------



## Jimyson

Is this for real? This seems to be getting out of hand for something quite silly. 

Personally, I think you call it what you want and who cares. We are drinking this for personal use and sharing with friends and not selling it or claiming that it is ours. Call it anything and if someone wants to know more about it, you can point them to the Skeeter Pee Recipe page. 

Cheers folks!


----------



## Runningwolf

I made Skeeter Pee when Lon first posted his recipe. It was very good.I kept the name he came up with and had fun with the label. A good number of people were put off with the name. If I made it again I would change the name so people could just get past it and enjoy the drink.

Folks, lets move on and respect each other's opinions and posts.


----------



## Julie

This is getting out of hand and it needs to stop now. Seriously, the official name is Skeeter Pee BUT name what you make whatever you want! 

One more comment and I will lock down this thread!


----------



## Arne

@ Runningwolf- Love the label. Gotta be careful or we are all going to the corner. LOL, Arne.


----------



## wineinmd

Since my batch clocked in right at 10%, I was thinking of using the name of the fruit(s) + X. Cranberry X and Cranberry Lime X for my first two. I'm not completely sold on it though. I'll see how the finished product tastes and decide.


----------



## NorCal

My winter version: Peter Ski


----------



## G-Pong

Disco Lemonade?


----------



## ffemt128

I think my first batch we named Lemon Delight. Since then it's been Skeeter Pee and I even have the web address on the label.


----------



## mwulf67

I have my first batch in the bucket, and playing off my last name, I am thinking of calling it Wolf Pee…._Mark your territory with this untamed Lemon Wine._


----------



## Jc5066

If I wanted to drink pee I'd have a Budweiser. That's what I think of when I hear about drinking pee. I agree that a name Chang is in order.

Naming your wine is half the fun.


----------



## Jocelyn

We are big game of thrones fans and we make it with the leftovers of Dragons blood so we call it Bastards brew. It seems to suit the two wines.


----------



## QuiQuog

Well, after making it recently, I believe the original name is appropriate. Not sure what I did wrong, but it just tasted of alcohol and a very diluted lemonade. Try, try again.


----------



## yanks4carolyn

I love the Teachers Ade. Clever! I agree that naming your adult bevs is fun. I come from a family that names everything. And we have dibs on our faves. I'm the only wine maker so I ask friends and fam to throw ideas. One day something will just stick with you. Til then just call it QuiJuice. I lean towards songs. Blues music in particular.


----------



## kyironrider

This wine has a name from the the original maker. Use the name the original maker gave it or make your own wine and you can give it a name you like.. WHAT gives you the right to rename someone's recipe.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

kyironrider said:


> This wine has a name from the the original maker. Use the name the original maker gave it or make your own wine and you can give it a name you like.. WHAT gives you the right to rename someone's recipe.


 

I did make my own wine, it was based on the original makers recipe but it was my own tweaks therefore my own re-naming. don't be a tool, didn't mom ever tell you if you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all?


----------



## kyironrider

A tweak on someone's original recipe is NOT your recipe and not your right to rename it. I was raised to stand your ground when you are right. I think you should know what the dancing banana means.


----------



## mennyg19

I think we should calm down around here. Everybody agree to disagree ok? No need to get all feisty.
I personally hear both sides of the argument.


----------



## cmason1957

I am in the, it's your wine, name it whatever the heck you want to. Personally I like George.


----------



## reefman

My wife will not drink wine named "Skeeter Pee", but she will drink my Lemon Wine and loves it.


----------



## Whitehrs

LoneTreeFarms said:


> The missus is a teacher so we called ours Teacher's Ade.



We never had teachers like that when I was in school.


----------



## mwulf67

I think there is subtle, yet important difference between actually renaming a recipe and somehow taking away credit/authorship, and what you print on a label…I don’t think anyone is trying to rename Lon D’s recipe or is suggesting we are making anything other than Skeeter Pee, regardless of we may call it on the label…


----------



## winehomie

wineforfun said:


> Ummmm, going to have to go with this one as my favorite.



yes I like this


----------



## prowlin4reds

I just call it Skeeter Pee. When my friends ask why I say " because I had to squeeze a million skeeter buts to make it."


----------



## gamble

*"Sun water"*

re named for the wife.


----------



## prowlin4reds

gamble said:


> re named for the wife.



Not to hijack the thread, but where do you get the labels?


----------



## gamble

Homemade labels,PowerPoint, 2 layers of Spraymount


----------

